# ISO: 12x20 Woodshop plans



## 49Lone82 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wanting to build a 12x20 workshop. Any links to some good plans?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

12x20 is awful small. I would think bigger.


----------



## BigJoe16 (Feb 20, 2012)

I would go bigger as well

After getting the plans drawn up and filing the needed permits, adding a few more feet won't increase the cost that much. 

A centrally located table saw and out feed table will take up most of your space. 
Add a work bench and space for wood storage, and you won't have any free working space


----------



## Woodford (Feb 24, 2012)

My detached garage, I.e. my shop, is 24x30. It is big enough but I'm wishing I had another 4 to 6 get in width. If you have the space for it, build it bigger...


----------



## davester84 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just built me that exact size 1.5 yrs ago. A fee months back I added a 3x7 attachment to house my dust collector and air compressor. It is is small, but it works for me (for now). I had a company build me the shed and then I added an attic for storage, ran my own electrical, insulation, ac unit, and recently put down some laminate flooring that a buddy pulled out of his house. Everything in the shop has wheels... So i can make space for certain projects when needed.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I started out with 12x20 but didn't have a table saw, only a RAS and 12" bandsaw. It was small. I built a lot and made it work but I'll second what the others have said - if you can go bigger, then go bigger.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

If you have the space you might build a 20'x12' shop and make one wall where it could be taken down at a later date. Then when you can add another 20'x12' section.


----------

